# MS Access Select Abfrage



## djjmp (23. September 2003)

Hi!
Bräuchte für eine Prüfung Information über den Select Befehl in MS Access Also wie  er aufgebaut ist und was die ganzen Sachen wie SELECT,  FROM, WHERE, GROUP BY, ORDER BY ... bedeuten! Wenns geht etwas einfaches, weil die ganzen Sachen die ich bis jetzt gefunden hab sind ur kompliziert, und ich soll nur 5 min darüber reden können!

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte! 

LG DJJMP


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. September 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal hier:

http://www.inweb.de/chetan/Deutsch/Ressourcen/SQL.html

Gruß Tom


----------

